# Ein gutes Jahr 2013!



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2013)

*Ein gutes Jahr 2013!​*

*Wir wünschen allen Anglerboardmitgliedern, Freunden, Partnern und Besuchern 

ein gutes Jahr 2013 mit möglichst viel Fisch und Erfolg  

und möglichst wenig Stress!

Petri Heil!​*


----------

